
Block Ad-Blocker? - anushbmx
http://techstream.org/Web-Design/Block-Ad-Block
======
oliwarner
I find this truly bizarre that people are still writing about this. Look at
where you adverts were supposed to be, check the height. If they're zero,
something has probably stopped that ad loading. You don't need a third party
script to manage this.

I wrote this over 9 years ago:
[https://thepcspy.com/read/how_to_block_adblock/](https://thepcspy.com/read/how_to_block_adblock/)
and it's somehow still cutting edge.

Publishers need to realise that static spatial ads are a lost battleground.
They'll only ever take that back with the most aggressive means. The format is
dead because they broke it (eg allowing hackers to deploy exploits over it).

They either need to be mandatory and interactive ("How many sips of ice cold
refreshing Coca Cola Zero did the model have?") or straight up PAY people to
interact. Google manages this with surveys already.

~~~
anushbmx
That actually was my thoughts when i wrote that, and you had it 9 years ago,
at the time i was in middle school :D.

I can just say this, we can find more like this again until the publishers
realize it.

------
fbreduc
I've disabled ad-blocking a few times for understanding people need to make a
living on ad rev. The problem in doing so is that they then abuse me...
Typically it's not one or two or three ads well placed and somewhat out of the
way. It's full on intrusive bullshit.. ads flying from the left the right,
drop down ads, scroll up ads, and then the ads that i accidentally click that
take me to malware websites. These types of ads are found on even "well known"
websites.. THAT is why I adblock. Use me but don't abuse me. Until that
practice can be reigned in then there is nothing that will stop me from
adblocking, or disabling your little adblock disable attempts with scripts, or
lastly just not reading your content because it's not that important to me.
There i said it :)

~~~
anushbmx
Same with me.

